
'Pwnagotchi' Is the Open Source Handheld That Eats Wi-Fi Handshakes - aukiman
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwekw4/pwnagotchi-is-the-open-source-handheld-that-eats-wi-fi-handshakes
======
mikece
"The underlying technology and what it does is not new, and there’s nothing
illegal about it."

Could someone explain how using one of these isn't illegal? The best I can
figure is that merely observing and deducing a WiFi password isn't illegal
because you're figuring out how to access the network without actually
accessing the network... but then how are you sure you've got a good network
password?

~~~
paulsbecks
I don't see why interacting with your environment is illegal. As long as you
don't harm anyone it should be fine.

~~~
parvenu74
Try trespassing on the White House lawn to pick up trash and improve the
landscaping and see what happens -- even though you did nor intend no harm. If
you violate the law your intent might change your punishment (or in some
cases, prompt the judge to dismiss the case) but not the finding of fact of
whether you are guilty or not.

------
knolax
Original writeup from the creator:

[https://www.evilsocket.net/2019/10/19/Weaponizing-and-
Gamify...](https://www.evilsocket.net/2019/10/19/Weaponizing-and-Gamifying-AI-
for-WiFi-Hacking-Presenting-Pwnagotchi-1-0-0/)

